# Twitter??



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

is DBStalk going to join twitter? noticed that AVS and Satguys our on twitter


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

rhambling said:


> is DBStalk going to join twitter? noticed that AVS and Satguys our on twitter


Eventually. We have a Twitter account. We just haven't deployed it yet.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm sort of behind the time here guys.What exactly is Twitter ? Is this something like Facebook or My Space which I know nothing about neither ?
What does it do exactly ? Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's sort of a microblogging space where a user can make very short posts (140 characters or less) and other people can follow those posts. Very popular among the younger folks.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I see.It sounds like it is for the younger crowd just by the name.I'm really not too much into blogging.But I love this site.Thanks for the 411


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Very popular among the younger folks.


I think this is a very key point, but it does seem some not so younger folks are less scared by twitter than some other technological changes over the years.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Posting one's pointless ramblings in 140 characters? 

What's the point? 

Who cares?

Not me.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Twitter is probably more popular and used then Facebook actually. Been around a couple years now. Most of my friends are 30+ and most have Twitter accounts so it's not just a young people thing.

I have a Twitter account but I don't follow people to see what they'll eating for lunch. I follow specific software companies to get tweets on software updates, reviews that have been posted, etc. Also follow a few other companies that just post news updates and such. I follow maybe 4 actual people, one of which is my wife! I don't post hardly at all myself, don't see the need. I check it maybe twice a day.

For DBSTalk I can see it useful in a couple ways:
1) Tweet when a new headline hits the homepage
2) Tweet when a new national release of a receiver (DirecTV or Dish) is rolling out
3) Tweet on any other real important site updates (server outage, new forums created, etc)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

One other thing I thought of over lunch is that a lot/most people do Twitter on their cell phone (not me). So maybe have a separate CE twitter account and post on CE nights when things are in the stream. That way those with cell phones and they get tweet updates don't have to be online in the chat room to know when they can download the latest CE.

Just an idea.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestions Scott and congrats! You are the first subscriber!  Just got the e-mail.

I know there is nothing there right now but we are working on some stuff behind the scenes. Keep an eye on it over the next few days.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nick said:


> Posting one's pointless ramblings in 140 characters?
> 
> What's the point?
> 
> ...


Being 23, I couldn't give two tweets about Twitter. I thought it was a cool idea until the 140 character limit. Reading Tweets hurts my head, I find them incoherent and annoying with all the AOL IM and text message speak. Twitter is the new 'in' thing, two years from now it will be forgotten about.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just heard about all the viruses that were making their way through Face Book & My Space and I didn't want to get involved with them.Matter of fact there was a story on WCBS 2 here in NY today about women over 55 getting into Twitter.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Feel free to climb on board early:

http://twitter.com/dbstalk


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Be sure to add it to the We Follow directory at wefollow.com (assuming you want to advertise it).

And there is a setting in the profile where you can turn off your updates from going into the public stream. That way only those that follow you will see the updates (could be important for any CE updates).

Hmnmmmm, I seem to know a lot about Twitter despite not using it much.  Must be all the techy podcasts I listen too.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Feel free to climb on board early:
> 
> http://twitter.com/dbstalk


Alright, Chris, I figure you're one of those who would know, what benefit(s) would there be to "Twit" DBSTalk as opposed to my daily visits to check new threads/posts/news? Any?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Steve Mehs said:


> Being 23, I couldn't give two tweets about Twitter. I thought it was a cool idea until the 140 character limit. Reading Tweets hurts my head, I find them incoherent and annoying with all the AOL IM and text message speak. Twitter is the new 'in' thing, two years from now it will be forgotten about.


Ah come on Steve. That's what you said about the iPhone.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

bidger said:


> Alright, Chris, I figure you're one of those who would know, what benefit(s) would there be to "Twit" DBSTalk as opposed to my daily visits to check new threads/posts/news? Any?


Depends what they use it for I guess. I think for us daily (or multi daily) visitors probably not much. But for those that don't visit as often the headline updates would be nice. Announcements such as new HD channels and so forth, things like that. I can see it being very useful just for server outages. If the site is down we have no idea what is going on but via Twitter Chris can let us know it's down, what's being done to bring it back up, estimated time down and when it's back.

Oh, and it's "tweet", not Twit (which is a podcast by Leo Laporte).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Pretty much was bonscott said. When we update the homepage we will probably tweet it along with other information of interest.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Wow! We already have over a hundred followers. Thanks for joining us guys!


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So the Tweet this morning about the new HD locals is a great example. I typically can't get to DBSTalk until near lunch time, sometimes not until the afternoon if I'm busy in meetings. But I usually check Twitter a couple times in the morning because it's quick and to see the latest news is great so if it's something I really want more info on *now* I can make the time to go to DBSTalk as soon as I can.

Now something you can do that most people and companies do in Tweets is to offer a direct URL to the article or like for your 1080p Tweet, to the Extras forum. Most usually use TinyUrl. For example I just created this one for the Extras forums: http://tinyurl.com/cbwexg

Keep it up!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Ah come on Steve. That's what you said about the iPhone.


But content on the iPhone I can understand. I can't make sense of 95% of the tweets I have read. I tried following Leo LaPorte, I've read more gibberish then anything.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> But content on the iPhone I can understand. I can't make sense of 95% of the tweets I have read. I tried following Leo LaPorte, I've read more gibberish then anything.


That's why I don't follow that many actual people and I don't follow anybody that just posts a bunch of bunk.

Here is an example of a company I follow: http://twitter.com/stardock

They post mostly updates on the games and desktop software they sell. For example they just released a game this week and have Tweeted about issues with the multiplayer, when patches are available and so forth. Nothing about what they ate for lunch.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Over 350 followers now in just 1 week. Thanks everyone.


----------

